# Oriskany Flight Deck Dive Report: 4/21/2011



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Seas:* 2-4'
*Vis:* 60'
*Water Temp:* 72 (at surface), 68 degrees (at 150') 
*Current:* 1/2 knot out of the East, from the surface down to 70'. Negligible current below 70'.
*Gear:* I was diving a rebreather with trimix.


We went out with the captain and merry crew of the "H2O Below." Other passengers included 6 folks from out of town. The "Y-Knot" charter boat was also on site, with a full complement of divers. As usual, a good time was had by all on both boats.

A rather large (12-18") frog fish has taken up residence. Please encourage folks not to molest him, as he makes a good addition to the list of cool stuff to see. There are many more black snapper on the island this year than last. No large ones yet. There were 6 amberjack in the 30-50 lb range and about 15 in the 15-25 pound range. I spotted a few red snapper, all of legal size, but no large ones. There were many tropical fish, as usual. I heard a report of a moray eel living in the mast stub, but I did not see it when I looked there. There was a green moray living in the room behind the flag bridge, but he has moved. He may have outgrown the small pipe he was living in and moved "upstairs" to the mast. 

Some of the holes in the flight deck are noticeably larger than last fall. There is one near the island that is almost large enough to swim through into the room below. I peeked in the hole but did not try to squeeze through. At the current rate of growth, the hole should make a convenient entry point later this year.

The use of *VERY STRONG* fishing line appears be more popular this year. WARNING: The stuff is difficult to cut. As it appears to be similar in strength to wire, I plan to start diving with wire cutters.


Whack 'um


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great detailed report, never dove the big "O" but feel like i know it as if I did through your report.

Thanks for taking time to post!

JImmy


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> The use of *VERY STRONG* fishing line appears be more popular this year. WARNING: The stuff is difficult to cut. As it appears to be similar in strength to wire, I plan to start diving with wire cutters.


Likely the 50-130# Braids? No stretch and strong would feel like wire to a diver I bet.
Brent


----------

